# Indian Almond Leaves



## block2 (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi All,

I was introduced to the leaves by a couple of Thai Betta breeders. When the Indian Almond dried leaves are placed into the water, a strong brown dye is given off. The dye contains organic acids humic and tannins. The water darkens to a yellowish brown (tea-like color) after a few days, which is exactly the same as the Betta fishes' natural habitat. The changed water seems to harden their scales. It helps them heal wounds and ward off illnesses.

The humic and tannins from the Indian almond leaves also lowers the pH of the water, absorbs harmful chemicals and helps create a soothing and calm environment for the fish. The leaves can also be used to treat bacteria infection and help the Bettas recover from injuries. Some people also use them to increase breeding frequency. But be careful, because it also makes the male more aggressive at breeding time. On the other hand, it also helps the female recover from any wounds she receives during the breeding process.

Regards
Jeff


----------



## block2 (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi Again,

I forgot to mention.....

I use one square-inch of leaf per half-gallon of water for individual fish. One leaf per 10-gallon rearing tank for the fry. One-leaf per half-filled 10-gallon breeding tank.

Regards
Jeff


----------



## BIG_ONE (Aug 18, 2008)

yep, very good stuff...
IAL is mostly used by the BLOOD SPORT PLAYERS of these fish. so the fish are extreme well of taken care of.
but anywhoo...great stuff. banana leaf also works the same but cure pops eye better than IAL.


----------



## block2 (Sep 12, 2008)

BIG_ONE said:


> yep, very good stuff...
> IAL is mostly used by the BLOOD SPORT PLAYERS of these fish. so the fish are extreme well of taken care of.
> but anywhoo...great stuff. banana leaf also works the same but cure pops eye better than IAL.



Thankyou big 1.... coud'nt av put it in better words


----------



## janey (Nov 10, 2008)

where can i but the leaves ???


----------



## BIG_ONE (Aug 18, 2008)

janey said:


> where can i but the leaves ???


u can always try aquabid on the medication section...they should always have IAL on sale...try to get grade A for the best result


----------



## block2 (Sep 12, 2008)

janey said:


> where can i but the leaves ???


Hi All,

I have just gathered quite a few Grade A Indian Almond Leaves, as it is coming to the end of the rainy season over here in Thailand. Bit like Autumn in UK and the Fall in USA.

All leaves are 7" - 9", reddish purple in colour and have a good smell. My prices are very very reasonable, and include postage via airmail from Thailand. 

If any one is interested, please PM me or email [email protected] for more information. 

Kind Regards
Jeff


----------



## janey (Nov 10, 2008)

Ohhhh WOW Coool,, I want some... 
How do i keep them fresh.. And how long do they last ?


----------



## BIG_ONE (Aug 18, 2008)

janey said:


> Ohhhh WOW Coool,, I want some...
> How do i keep them fresh.. And how long do they last ?


they will last you until all the leaf is used up...you have to make sure the leaf contains no moisture and are very very very i mean VERY DRIED...if its still live and have moisture, it can be harmful instead of helping the fish...so make sure it contains no moist and its sun dried or dead...dead leaves would work the best


----------



## janey (Nov 10, 2008)

thanks for the info


----------

